# Piranhas Are Scared Of My Light!



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

i just bought my first piranhas, 4 red bellies about an inch and a half long. they are terrified when i turn on my aquarium light. when its off, theyre fine, just swimming around, as soon as i put the light on, they all go hide together in the same spot where the best hiding place is. whats up with that?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Theyll get used to it. How long have you had them? They might need the light off for a few days while they un-stress after a move.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

ScarsandCars said:


> Theyll get used to it. How long have you had them? They might need the light off for a few days while they un-stress after a move.


 ive had them for about 3 weeks now


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Try dimming the lights... cover underneath with foil, and poke holes through the foil to let partial light through.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

This is normal...nothing to worry about....In due time, they will adjust!...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't like it when I have spotlights on me neither. Have you tryd just not turning the light on? Works perfect for me.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

We all have this problm mate dont worry!! They get used to it in the long run!!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

piranha come from dark water so there naturaly not used to bright light penitrating the water. As the others have already said, they will get used to it.


----------



## kurtis (Aug 12, 2011)

i use a blue light looks awsome and fish are not scared at all. i can see into the tank and i like it alot. just a thought


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

sweet thx guys


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have had many piranhas, and I have never had a problem with light.

In fact, my p's loved their lights on. Never stopped them for one second.

But use a timer, and they get used to the light coming on and off at the same time every day, I think that helps them adjust.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Typical pygo behavior especially at that size. I would start doing what dippy suggested although pygos are always gonna be skitish so dont think theres something wrong with your p's


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine were a little shy at first. The bigger the numbers the better they get and also as the fish get bigger they get better. in the P world pygos are the least skittish of any P I have had. They just have to be in a group. These are shoaling fish. When I got mine I had only two. They would hide all day and hated the light. Now that I upgraded my tank and got more Pygo's they are the most active P tank I have had. There tank is always alive and moving. It's a lot of fun to watch. You have to give them the right set up, time, and growth. They will come around just fine.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

lol mine still bounce across the walls when I turn on the lights in the morning and when I turn it off at night.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Your should be getting pretty big Amazon? Still doing ok with water params an all that good stuff? Did you load it with biomax or still using chemical,mechanical filtration?


----------

